# White ringneck dove for adoption



## LittleDove (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi all! I came to this site hoping I could find a loving home for my baby, Miss B.
She's a young white ringneck dove, tame, and she loves attention from people! I'm from Georgia! 

Miss B had an unusual "childhood"....she was a free flying office pet. After getting her, I was afraid my work schedule was too demanding for her so I brought her into the office. My boss and co-workers loved her, so she got 8 hours of attention a day. 

However, my job took a turn where I'm required to be overseas for long periods of time. I'd take her with me, but I couldn't get her back into the U.S on the return trip. My roommate is happy to care for her, but Miss B gets very depressed when I'm gone. I want her to have a stable home.

I'd give the cage, perch, and everything else. However, the cage is more vertical than horizontal - she used it for sleeping and nesting, so it was perfect for her. 

There's more information in a post I made on Facebook. 
https://www.facebook.com/kathy.fallon.56#


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh she is beautiful, looks a very graceful lady. I hope you find a wonderful home for her, I wish one of your office colleagues could have had her so as it would be someone she knows. I know you'll miss her, just make it clear to an adopter that she must have out of cage time because she sounds too sweet and trusting to be shut in her cage for long. Gorgeous girlie. <3


----------



## LittleDove (Sep 20, 2017)

FredaH said:


> Oh she is beautiful, looks a very graceful lady. I hope you find a wonderful home for her, I wish one of your office colleagues could have had her so as it would be someone she knows. I know you'll miss her, just make it clear to an adopter that she must have out of cage time because she sounds too sweet and trusting to be shut in her cage for long. Gorgeous girlie. <3


She is a sweetie! I'm very worried I won't find a home for her because she's so used to being out of the cage- if I leave her in there for too long, she'll pace back and forth until I open the door  You can see what her life was like below -90% cage free.

I suppose somebody with an aviary could work? She was around other doves before she came to me, but I don't know if thats a good idea now that she's bonded to people. 



Back when we thought she was a boy, not a lady...
https://www.facebook.com/latterain/videos/1490443494353057/?hc_ref=ARQZ-ZmYNevG-htTjlwHkdfooZLIteuWL2GKYhS3obqeOzmdGabf-TMgWt2zRWOdass

https://www.facebook.com/kathy.fallon.56/videos/4516277901345/

https://scontent.fsdu9-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17626155_4235128712791_2200846465490012552_n.jpg?oh=50384d87cf90300d4e25ba542fca0c7d&oe=5A50462C

https://scontent.fsdu9-1.fna.fbcdn....=979bded11a5e4ebdd8b3bfdcd12ca4cb&oe=5A561080

https://scontent.fsdu9-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21743144_4516278061349_3337456333889941323_n.jpg?oh=11329185570993529c64084a7c24a138&oe=5A539F2F


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

LittleDove, I hope someone adopts your sweet wonderful girl soon. Wish there was a way you could keep her.


----------



## SweetWhiteDove (Jul 19, 2017)

*Awwww man...*

I live in Florida or I would take her for you


----------



## LittleDove (Sep 20, 2017)

SweetWhiteDove said:


> I live in Florida or I would take her for you


I would be happy to drive her down to you!

I won't be back in the states till Oct 31, though.


----------



## SweetWhiteDove (Jul 19, 2017)

LittleDove said:


> I would be happy to drive her down to you!
> 
> I won't be back in the states till Oct 31, though.


Really?! That would be amazing!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh I do hope this works out for your lovely girl - fingers crossed SWD can adopt her. She looks like a gorgeous little friend to have around.


----------



## LittleDove (Sep 20, 2017)

FredaH said:


> Oh I do hope this works out for your lovely girl - fingers crossed SWD can adopt her. She looks like a gorgeous little friend to have around.


It worked out! SWD was exactly what I'd been praying for


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh that's fantastic news and you must be so relieved. 
Thanks for the update and thanks to SWD for giving your girl a lovely home. I love happy endings.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great to hear it worked out!


----------



## LittleDove (Sep 20, 2017)

Hey all, 

I've gotten more requests from other kind-hearted people interested in giving a home to Miss B, so I need to update this thread. 

We let a friend stay in my room 1 1/2 weeks ago while I was gone, and unfortunately, she accidentally left my room door open. The cat slipped in, and when she went back to shut it, she ended up shutting the cat in the room with Miss B. 

My roommate did her best - took Miss B to the animal hospital and paid for xrays and everything. Sadly, Miss B had a heart attack and passed away at the vets that night. 

Thank you everybody who offered to take her home! it means a lot that people were willing to take her in. This site has a wonderful community of people here. Wish I had better news to share 

- LittleDove


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so sorry to hear about Miss B.


----------

